# الدفعه الثانيه من الدراريع



## @أميره الورد@ (28 أغسطس 2010)

دراريع للمناسبات والاستقبال​


----------



## tjarksa (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدفعه الثانيه من الدراريع*

بالتوفيق ان شالله .


----------



## فـــيصـــل (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدفعه الثانيه من الدراريع*

كم اسعارها اختي اميرة

ومن الكويت او سوريا او ...

الله يوفقكـ ويرزقكـ


----------



## جنان الخلد (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدفعه الثانيه من الدراريع*

كلها ذوق اميره الورد 

ومايجي منها الا الزين


----------



## @أميره الورد@ (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدفعه الثانيه من الدراريع*

كل الشكر ع المرور عزيزى


----------



## @أميره الورد@ (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدفعه الثانيه من الدراريع*

هلا فيصل

من الكويت

واسعارهم شيك ع الخاص


----------



## @أميره الورد@ (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدفعه الثانيه من الدراريع*

فديت الاسم وصاحبته


يا هلا وغلا بك

نورتى يا قلبي


----------



## ركائز التسويق (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدفعه الثانيه من الدراريع*

بالتوفيق
-----------------------------

رمضان كريــم

تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال



____________________________


----------



## @أميره الورد@ (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدفعه الثانيه من الدراريع*

سعدنى مرورك

شكرا


----------



## جوو الرياض (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدفعه الثانيه من الدراريع*

بالتوووفيق


----------



## @أميره الورد@ (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: الدفعه الثانيه من الدراريع*

هلا وغلا منصور


كل الشكر ع المرور العطر


----------



## أحلى منى (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: الدفعه الثانيه من الدراريع*

مررره روعه وذووق يسلموو ع الصور وبالتوفيق


----------



## العسل كله (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الدفعه الثانيه من الدراريع*

الله يوفقك ياعسل...


----------

